# [SOLVED] stop error 0Ã?0000004E



## chickenboi1990 (Mar 3, 2008)

*[SOLVED] stop error 0×0000004E*

i'm okay with computers but no genius, thats why i came here 


0×0000004E: PFN_LIST_CORRUPT (00000099, 0000bf92,00000003, 00000000) 

to my knowledge this is caused by an incorrect memory dump or corrupted physical ram, i've done a little research on google and no one seems to have the same parameters as me so any help is grately appreciated. I have turned off auto-reboot and actually gave up and used a destructive pc recovery process which only fixed it for a couple days. If anyone can give me step by step instructions on how to find the faulty driver or if i need to replace my ram that would be great but as of right now i'm stumped.:4-dontkno


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: stop error 0×0000004E*

hello & welcome to TSF, 


now once there you will want to select from the toolbar of the window(veiw) then a drop down menu / from it you will select (show all hidden devices) 

now if you see any (red or yellow) quotation marks , make a note of what they 

now go to the (event veiwer) this is thru the (administrator tools) in the control panel 
here you will find 3 to 4 subcatagories 

you will want to check each of them for this is where windows keeps track of all errors 
now you will want to make notes of the errors that have been recorded ( you do not have to make notes of double entries just of the dates of their happenings & how many there is)
you will get more information on the errors if you (right) click them / then select properties 

then get back to us 


Mike


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: stop error 0×0000004E*

You can download "memtest86", put the program onto a cd and bootup to the program and test the ram and see if it's defective.

Defective ram can sure cause stop errors and many more.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: stop error 0×0000004E*

I think you have a bad driver installed or, perhaps, bad sectors on the HDD.
Any reference to a driver or file in the error message?

Have you installed new hardware?

Run chkdsk /r.

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=291806&sd=RMVP
http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms793247.aspx


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: stop error 0×0000004E*

hello , 

i agree with (enless) 

run a (chkdsk /r) 

steps 
----------------

start 

select (run 
type in (chkdsk /r 
then press enter 
if it ask to unload the volume ( say no 


also you can get (memtest86+) here 

follow this link 

http://www.majorgeeks.com/Memtest86_d4226.html

be prepared for this test to run compleatly it will take upto 5 hr's or more 

then get back to us 

Mike


----------



## chickenboi1990 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: stop error 0×0000004E*

i have run memtest for 3 hrs with no errors and the first thing i did was use chkdisk. heres the entire event listed in event viewer 

source:system error
category: (102)
event id: 1003
error code:00000004e,parameter 1 (00000099), parameter 2 (0000bf92),parameter 3 (00000003), parameter 4 (00000000)


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: stop error 0×0000004E*

Please attach the related minidump file to your next post, you'll find it in c:\windows\minidump.


----------



## chickenboi1990 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: stop error 0×0000004E*

when i looked there was only one mini dump file but when i tried to attach it said invalid file.
sorry i guess i'm doing something wrong, what do i use to open or view it?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: stop error 0×0000004E*

Sorry, I forgot that .dmp wasn't a valid file type. Simply zip the file and you'll be able to attach it now.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: stop error 0×0000004E*

also
please list your complete system specs.. including your power supply make and model.


----------



## chickenboi1990 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: stop error 0×0000004E*

HP Pavillion d4650y (HP Invent)
windows xp media center sp2-32 bit
intel core 2 duo processors 6400-2.13 GHz,1 GB of RAM
creative SB audigy-sound card
Nvidia GeForce 7500LE-512 mb
223 GB standard hard drive (WDC-W2500J5-60NCB1)
lightscribe standard cd rom drive (HL DT ST DVDRW GSA-H30L)
Standard system device-motherboard (ACPI\PNP0C02)

anything not listed I dont know what the make is, as for the power supply, i'm just using whatever came with my computer but the minidumps are attached.->

View attachment Mini030208-01.zip


View attachment Mini030308-01.zip


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: stop error 0×0000004E*

Pavilion d4650y

I've attached the bugcheck analysis (driver fault in explorer.exe). Your memory may still be corrupt. Leave memtest running overnight (for 24 hours if possible) and double-check the results with Windiag.

When exactly does the problem happen : when windows starts, at random, when you run some specific app, when you try to browse the hard drive, when you run windows explorer, ... ? If you have several memory sticks leave only the one closest to the CPU and see how it goes. Reboot the computer in safe mode and see if the problem also happens there.

Make sure you have installed all the latest drivers for your hardware and all the critical updates from Windows update.

When you ran chkdsk, make sure you used the /R parameter. What were the results of the hard drive scan ? If you skipped the scan results you'll find them once the computer is back in Windows in the event viewer => applications => winlogon.

Go to the device manager : start => run => devmgmt.msc. Check "show hidden devices" in the view menu. Tell us if there are any flagged devices there.

Run the system file checker : start => run => sfc /scannow (mind the space after sfc).

Found this article on MS support but it doesn't tell much.


----------



## chickenboi1990 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: stop error 0×0000004E*

i'll run windiag and see what happens; the problem used to happen at random but after i used pc recovery it only happens when windows tries to restart/shutdown (which isn't as annoying); I'm running sfc now and windows update ran this morning but i'll manually update my drivers just in case; There was nothing really out of the ordinary in chkdsk, "cleaning minor inconsistencies,windows has made corrections to the file system"...etc, but 0kb of bad sectors found on the disk. thx again i'll re-post after i run everything


----------



## chickenboi1990 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: stop error 0×0000004E*

it hasn't happened since my last post  I couldn't get windiag to work, i created an iso from it and used nero buring rom to burn it to a cd but it wont boot (had to make a cd bcuz i dont have a floppy drive) i dont know how but it seems to have resolved itself for the moment i'll post if it returns.

THX GUYS!


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: stop error 0×0000004E*

Chkdsk or sfc may have solved the problem. If it starts again leave memtest running a complete night to rule out the memory definitively.

Don't know why windiag wouldn't work...


----------



## chickenboi1990 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: stop error 0×0000004E*

the fix lasted a day but i checked some other forums i found on google for similar problems 
http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic84769.html
http://www.windowsbbs.com/showthread.php?t=66132
and apparently panda av 2007 and internet security 2008 causes problems with drivers on winxp sp2 so i uninstalled and no problems yet but now i dont have any av protection unless i can find out how to turn off whatever is causing it.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: stop error 0×0000004E*

If you had 2 different AV programs running at the same time, that's probably what was causing your problems. You only need one firewall and one antivirus. I would keep away from big all-in-one programs like Norton Internet Security, they're usually ressource hogs and can cause such compatibility issues. You can add a resident anti-spyware if you like, but if you can refrain from clicking on advertisements and opening attached files from unknown sources then running an adaware or spybot scan monthly is sufficient.

Take a look at this article :
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html

I've never had any problems with XP's integrated firewall and Antivir. Other good free antiviruses are Avast or AVG.


----------



## chickenboi1990 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: stop error 0×0000004E*

ya i just had Panda internet security, not even AV and it started messing up.But what i thought was interesting is that, the guy i got all my info on panda causing stop errors, had his first crash after playing BF2142 and he had Panda AV 2007. I have Panda internet security 2008 and my first crash happened after playing BF1942 so i think that might be more than a coincidence, anyways i re-installed panda with no problems yet (if any problems arrise i'm gonna buy Panda AV 2008)
Thank you all for your help
PROBLEM SOLVED


----------

